# 2 Lieder ohne stabile BPM synchronisieren (Mashup)



## Worrel (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo.

Zur Zeit versuche ich mich an einem Mashup (dh man hat eine Instrumentalversion eines Liedes und eine einzelne Gesangsspur eines anderen Liedes und versucht, diese zusammen zu mischen) - dabei verwende ich die einzelnen Spuren des Original Liedes (Gitarre, Bass und Keyboard) und die Drumspur eines anderen Liedes.

Konzeptionell paßt das recht gut, bloß: Beide Lieder wurden ohne Klicktrack eingespielt - sprich: Das Tempo variiert leicht von Teil zu Teil. Natürlich bei beiden Liedern unterschiedlich.

Momentan habe ich das Ganze in Audacity. Das wäre perfekt dafür geeignet, wenn man dann noch folgende Funktion hätte:
- Einen Bereich markieren
- Innerhalb des Bereiches einen Punkt (zB Snare Schlag) auswählen
- diesen waagrecht verschieben, so daß die restlichen Informationen des markierten Bereiches wie ein Gummiband gedehnt oder gestreckt werden

In Audacity gibt es jedoch nur die Funktion, einen markierten Bereich per Trial&Error-Prozentangabe zu verlängern oder zu verkürzen, was für meine Zwecke (bis zu 20 Änderungen / 5 Sekunden bei einer Spur) viel zu umständlich ist.

Gibt es irgendeine versteckte Audacity Funktion, die ich übersehen habe, ein Plugin oder eine Alternativ Software, mit der ich das erledigen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2015)

Ich kenn so was nur von "professionelleren" Tools, die auch was kosten, und auch da funktioniert das in der Standdardversion ohne Zusatz-PlugIns nur mäßig, vor allem wenn der Speed schwankt  ^^


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2015)

Es geht ja gar nicht um Vollautomatik, sondern darum, optimalerweise per Maus in der folgenden Symboldarstellung die mittleren beiden Beats synchron ziehen zu können:

l.....l....l...l...
l....l....l....l...

Ich hab auch noch Sonar 3, damit habe ich aber bisher kaum was gemacht. So wie ich das momentan sehe, müßte ich da jedes bischen, was ich zurechtziehen will, ausschneiden und wieder einfügen ...

Dann habe ich noch Cubase LE5 , das als OEM Version dabei war.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2015)

Also, wenn Du sowieso "händisch" die Beats MARkierst, dann kannst Du doch statt der Markierung auch nen Schnitt machen und dann blockweise "stauchen" oder strecken - anhand der Timeline kannst Du ja ca. sehen, wie viel % es sein müssen. Beispiel: du hast zwei Blöcke mit jeweils 8 Beats/Takten, die bei 1:00:000 Min anfangen. Und beim unteren Block ist der letzte Beat bei 1:32:120Min, beim oberen bei 1:33:040Min. Dann hast du also 32,12 Sekunden vs. 33,04 Sekunden. 32,12/33,04 sind 0,9722, wenn du dann also den längeren Block stauchst auf 97,22%, müsste es halbwegs passen, sofern die Beats innerhalb der ca 30 Sekunden nicht auch schon arg abweichen. Je "wirrer" die Beats, desto kleinere Blöcke musst Du halt machen.


----------



## Worrel (14. Januar 2015)

30 Sekunden? So lange Teile hab ich ja gar nicht 
Da die Strukturen (und Anzahl der verschiedenen Teile) der beiden (drei) Stücke gar nicht übereinstimmen, muß ich sowieso dauernd hin- und her schneiden. Zum letztendlichen Feintuning wäre es aber optimal, wenn eine Funktionalitä wie oben beschrieben vorhanden wäre.

PS: Alleine schon der Einzähler "1 - 2 - 3 und 4 und " ist aus dem Takt - die 2. Hälfte mit den "und"s ist deutlich länger ...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2015)

Okay, aber so eine Funktion, dass Du dann zB sagen wir mal jeweils 360 Beats bei zwei 3Min-Tracks mit im Schnitt 120bpm markierst und Dir das Tool/Plugin dann die einzelnen Beats jeweils vom Tempo abgleicht hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. ^^  So was ist ja eine absolute Exoten-Funktion, das "brauchen" halt an sich nur Mash-Upper - wenn überhaupt. Auch da sind ja die weitaus meisten Tracks ohne (nennenswerten) Taktabweichungen. Ansonsten, selbst für zB HipHop-Sampling, hat man idR nur so kurze Parts, zB EIN Grundbeat über ein bis vier Takte, dass sich ein extra Tool gar nicht lohnt.  Also, ich kenn da nix - wenn, dann müsstest Du mal in der "Mashupszene" fragen, wobei die an sich sogar Spaß dran haben, "rumzufummeln" - ich weiß gar nicht, ob die so was per Tool erledigen lassen "wollen"


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, aber so eine Funktion, dass Du dann zB sagen wir mal jeweils 360 Beats bei zwei 3Min-Tracks mit im Schnitt 120bpm markierst und Dir das Tool/Plugin dann die einzelnen Beats jeweils vom Tempo abgleicht hab ich auch noch nie gesehen. ^^  So was ist ja eine absolute Exoten-Funktion, das "brauchen" halt an sich nur Mash-Upper - wenn überhaupt. Auch da sind ja die weitaus meisten Tracks ohne (nennenswerten) Taktabweichungen.


Du denkst in zu großen Maßstäben. 

Das grundlegende Tempo habe ich mir ja bereits zurechtgerechnet & entsprechend angepaßt. Es geht jetzt um die Feinheiten wie "Takt 1-3 sind zu früh", "Takt 5 ist zu spät", "Das Fill-In ist zu schnell, weshalb der nächste Takt zu früh kommt", "der eine Schlag ist daneben" etc
Und da wäre es halt praktisch, wenn man sowas hätte wie einen Verzerrpinsel im Malprogramm, mit dem man dann einfach den jeweiligen Teil ein wenig verschieben könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2015)

Ich wusste schon, was das Problem ist   aber das mit dem "verschiebepinsel", also so was hab ich bezüglich Soundfiles echt noch nie gesehen ^^


----------

